# Swollen gums



## dragonqueen4 (Mar 31, 2012)

My tegus gums have been swollen for a while now. Some days they look fine while other days they are swollen and sticking out between his lips. He just finished 2 weeks of baytril and maloxicine or something like that. There's no change. Could he be teething or have an abscess? He's about 4 years old. Not sure if I should take him for X-rays? Any ideas? 
Trying to post a pic but can't figure out how to do it from my iPhone.


----------



## teguboy77 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds like Mouth rot, aka Ulceratvive stomatitis not 100% sure never had any of my reptles have it.But below exsplains about better and this is not from me.

Mouth rot is the common name for stomatitis. It is a bacterial infection which settles into the gum tissue, palate or tongue.

If left untreated, it can invade the jaw bone; advanced cases may require resectioning of the bone or tissue. One important fact often overlooked by pet owners is that mouthrot is not a disease itself - it is a secondary infection triggered by a systemic infection. 

Stomatitis presents as yellowish-whitish plaques, or irregular blotches on the gums. If poked, it is somewhat soft, rather like curds. In fact, iguana pus is referred to as caseous as it rather curdish or cheesy in nature, rather than what is produced by mammalian abscesses. 

Treatment is not something to be attempted by a child; many adults are too squeamish to try it themselves. A vet can show you how to work on it ... you should see a vet anyway. Systemic antibiotics are often indicated, and it may be quite painful and traumatic to dig out a plaque, requiring that the reptile be anesthetized and the work be done under sterile conditions.Improper temperature gradients or humidity levels within the terrarium can lead to a poorly functioning immune system and mouth rot. In some cases, an improper diet, or oral injuries that result from a reptile attempting to restrain live prey, rubbing against cage walls, or chewing on bedding material can also play a role.

This is from petmd.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 31, 2012)

_A pic and description of his diet would help. 
Also what is he doing when you notice that it is or looks swollen? Sometimes the way they're laying and or leaning up against something can make it look like they have swollen or droopy gums. 

I've seen what looked like swollen or droopy gums on Natsuki when he was sleeping. As I tapped on the glass or opened the door, it went back to normal as he woke up and or just switched positions. _


----------



## saided (Apr 1, 2012)

My tegu's gums have always stuck out since he matured. You see them especially when he is crashed out under his lamps. His mouth and gums are totally healthy, no rot or hard tumor like spots; I simply think he's overweight. I've started feeding him less often, but they still squish out, coco fiber sometimes sticks to it, and sometimes when it looks like its starting to chap I will rub a tiny amount of 100% Shea butter or Jojoba oil from the health food store on it. This makes it look less red and dehydrated. It certainly doesnt seem to bother him. I've seen lots of other adult tegus with fat lips too. I wouldn't worry too much unless like Teguboy said; its yellowish or ***** looking. 

good luck here's an example of how Dio looks whenever he's napping. He's totally healthy, just a little fat.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 2, 2012)

hmm, it doesnt really look like that pic. They kind of look like bubbles sticking out. Its usually only like it in the morning before he has warmed up then it goes away. He eats raw meat and f/t mice. It doesnt sound like mouth rot. I attached a pic.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah my tegu does that when hes asleep or basking i just think thats there way of being relaxed


----------



## saided (Apr 2, 2012)

Dont worry, looks like healthy hydrated skin. Just make sure it stays clean when you baithe him and stuff. I use a wet q-tip in the bath the remove any stuck dirt.


----------

